# Very Crude common jars wanted.



## georgeoj (Aug 20, 2011)

Valued features: Swirls, whittle, pot stones, bubbles, globs, dirt (in the glass), crackle, orange peel, distortions in shape, crooked applied tops and any other in the making flaws.

 I will pay a strong premium for common jars with great crudity.

 Some examples of the things that I am looking for are in the picture.

 I prefer undamaged jars but the greater the crudity, the more tolerant I am of minor damage.

 George


----------



## Ohio Rob (Aug 21, 2011)

George,
          Looked through my jars and found this crude one.  I think it is a Hartell's or a Hartell & Letchworth.  It is very thin glass, swirled and stained, with what looks like a small insect? (brown spot near shoulder) embedded in the glass. It has a lugged ground top with a small chip on the ground rim.  Let me know if you are interested.  Thanks, Rob


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 22, 2011)

Rob, I sent you a PM. I am interested in the jar.
 George


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey George, if your not in to big of a hurry, i have got alot of common 1858s that have some form of crudeness to them, i just have to find the time to dig them out. I have a 1858 marion 1/2 gal. with a monkey swing towards the top of jar. That one is easy to find, will get pics. posted. Most of the time it was the only reason i kept them was of the crudeness of the glass, just hard to display everything. Warren


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Warren, I would be interested in the Marion. I do not have a jar with a monkey/bird swing.
 I can wait as long as it takes for you to dig out the other crude jars that you might want to part with. Thanks! George


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Rob! Payment will be sent today.

 Here is another example of what I am looking for. I just got this one in the mail.[]
 The swirls are on the OUTSIDE of this one.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 2, 2011)

Rob,

 The jar got here today[]. The light whittle was a pleasant surprise. I will give the jar a polish as soon as I can get some cleaning equipment set up (probably this winter). The jar will find a good home in my crude jar collection whether or not I ever find a lid to fit. Thank you!

 George


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 2, 2011)

Your Welcome. I'm glad it found a happy home.  Post some pictures of it when you get it polished up.  Thanks, Rob


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll have to dig through the pints & quarts I still have left. I am only collecting 1/2 gallon sized jars now.
 I know I have a super-crude Mason's CFJCo. Patent Nov.30th 1858 pint around here somewhere. If I can remember how to post pics on here I will get some posted. Beautiful little jar. Probably the crudest one I've ever seen. Had it for years now. 
 I'll get looking for it. []


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Bill. My crude collection is sadly lacking in pints and I am very much on the search for some good examples. My only crude pint is a midget. Here is a picture of it.  George


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 29, 2011)

I tell ya what:
 Send me your mailing address & I'll send the pint CFJ Co. jar to you as a gift. I think it will be a perfect fit in your crude jar group. It's kind of out of place among my jars now that I only collect 1/2 gallon size jars.
 Another little bonus with this CFJ Co. pint jar is that it is not the usual aqua, but a rather nice lt.green color.[]


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you Bill. Your offer is very kind and much appreciated. I have sent a G-mail with the info.[]
 One of the reasons that I chose jar/bottle collecting as a hobby was the fact that we have some of the best people to be found as our fellow collectors.[][]
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 30, 2011)

A new one just arrived. A very weakly embossed but extra crude Mason's Patent etc. pint.
 George


----------



## ajohn (Sep 30, 2011)

Really interesting category to collect.I like it!


----------



## annie44 (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me know if you have any interest in this one - the picture really doesn't do it justice, but I could take other pics and send to your regular email address with more info.  Just send me a PM....

 Cindy


 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-135615/mpage-1/key-jar/tm.htm#135615


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Hi Warren, I would be interested in the Marion. I do not have a jar with a monkey/bird swing.
> I can wait as long as it takes for you to dig out the other crude jars that you might want to part with. Thanks! George


 Hi George, I haven`t forgotten about you, I have some jars put aside for you to look at, just have to get some pics. taken.
 Will post soon. Warren


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you Warren. I am looking forward to seeing that monkey swing jar.

 Here is another example of the type of jar that I am looking for. I have had this one for some time. Note the small chip on the lip. Normally I do not want a wax sealer with a damaged lip. In this case, the crudity overwhelms the minor damage.


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 7, 2011)

George- Here's one you might be interested in:


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nothing-But-Whittled-Antique-Glass-Scarce-Variant-MASON-Fruit-Jar-/170708125715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27beff4813


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Gary. I have been watching that one. Normally I would not be interested in a jar that has only whittle and no other crudity but that one is extreme enough that I would like to have it.
 George


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 8, 2011)

It is wicked. Good luck on it.


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i got a MASONS IMPROVED 1858 pint today.........it has a huge bubble on the side(about 3 or 4 in. long)the largest bottom paet of the bubble is open on the inside,i dont know if this is realyy considered crudity though(also had a few other bubbles)[]


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i traced the bubble here as best i could,the colored in area is whats open[]


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Branden,
 Yes, bubbles are certainly considered crudity. It normally takes an unusually large number of bubbles for me to consider the jar crude enough to put in my collection. Open bubbles are usually considered a negative by jar collectors (I do not know why) but I consider them a plus.
 George


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i thought so,this one has a few extra but nothing spectacular,does have a couple of square shaped bubbles that ive never seen before[]


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 8, 2011)

*new jar Crude Common Jars Wanted*

I just got this pint in the mail. As you can see in the picture, it looks like something was wiped across the face of the jar and down to the base. There is also whittling and lots of bubbles. 
 If anyone has a really crude jar that is available, please let me know. George[]


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 4, 2012)

*extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

The hunt continues. If you have an extra crude jar that you might be willing to sell or trade, let me know. Here is a pic of two recent crude additions. The Mason's on the left has two nice (hard to get a pic) swirls that circle the jar, light whittling, dirt embedded in the glass in several places and good color.  The THE GEM has a strong orange peel surface all over and the original Bett's band.
 []


----------



## LC (Jan 4, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

I wish we lived close George , would love to see your collection . I used to have quite a few jars back years ago , had a few really crude ones , wish I would have kept them now , as you say , they are so attractive to look at , especially a collection of quite a few of them . Good luck with finding more to add to your collection .


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 4, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Thanks L C.  I went out today and found another crude one. I have not seen a really crude LIGHTNING jar prior to this time. Lots of whittled ones but that is about it. This half gallon has a huge amount of both mold damage (not repaired) and mold repair to the seams and lettering. There is also some orange peel surface and a lot of small bubbles. The picture shows mold deterioration at the shoulder. This goes all the way around the jar. George[8D]


----------



## LC (Jan 4, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

That is the first Lightning jar I have seen that is crude . Like you , most all I have seen is the whittled ones and they too are quite attractive .


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 28, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Two more for the crude collection.[8D] The lighter one has many swirls that I can not capture in the picture and some base distortion. They both have many bubbles and some whittle. The darker one has some heavy orange peel in the lower front. They are both half gallons. The darker one is a (Cross) MASON'S and the lighter is a MASON'S (cross). I am searching for very crude jars for my collection. I will buy or trade.  George


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Very nice jars George.


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 28, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Thanks Warren!
 Here are two more that came in trades with forum members. 
 I much prefer this to e-bay. The jar on the left is very heavily whittled. The one on the right has a nice blob and swirl along with the pushed in front and heavy whittle.
 [][][8D]


----------



## miztx (Feb 13, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

I have quite a large (inherited) jar collection to sell but will need to go thru them for "crude" ones.  Could you tell me what the whittling is?


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 13, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Whittling is an old term, as used by fruit jar collectors, to describe the rippled or hammered looking surface found on some jars. This condition is created when molten glass is blown into a mold that has not been properly heated. The first jar blown at the start of the day would be the most whittled. By the time a few jars had been produced the condition was gone and the rest of the days jars would be normal.
 I would be interested in any crude jars that you may have and I would be happy to help you with any questions. If you are interested in selling the entire collection in one lot, I would also be interested in making you an offer on it.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 13, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Since this got bumped up I am posting a pic of some recent new finds now in the crude collection. The half gallon THE HERO is very heavily whittled and has lots of bubbles (I need a tin lid). The wax sealer is very heavily whittled and has many nice bubbles. The blue 1858 has no whittling but does have: a whole lot of tiny seed bubbles, a very strange M in MASON'S, a sideways ' in MASON'S, heavy orange peel surface on the base, strong orange peel surface on the back and the crudest mold seams that I have ever seen. The seams stick out on both sides from the base to the top of the threads. The seams stick out so far in the threads that I do not think that there has ever been a lid on the jar. [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 14, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

Here's one for sale in Red Bank NJ.. half gallon with what appears to be an attempt to peen out the logo.. I think they're asking $15..


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 15, 2012)

*RE: extra CRUDE common jars wanted*

It looks like the KGBCo monogram. I would be interested in it. George


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 17, 2012)

George,
 Will you be at the K-ZOO show on Saturday? If so, I will bring one that I have for you.
 Bill


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Bill, Yes, I will see you there. I will not be set up this year. George


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 17, 2012)

A few swirls recently added to the crude collection.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2012)

[] Hate to tell you, George, but it got away from us.. according to the shop owner, somebody bought it right after I left the store.. they probly saw me taking pics of it and figured it was a big deal or something.. I'll be keeping an eye out for ya..


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 17, 2012)

The effort is greatly appreciated. The good ones, of anything, just do not last long. 

 When I was first collecting (mid 60's) there was a new antiques market being held every Sunday at the local (Ann Arbor) farmers market. I had a few jars and had seen an amber lightning somewhere. I had about $35. in my pocket and was going to have an amber fruit jar no matter what. I passed a table with a globular, amber, swirled, Ohio flask that was priced at $35. I would have purchased the flask, since I knew that it was worth a couple of hundred, but then I would not have been able to buy my jar when I found it. I was in front of the next table when I realized what a big mistake I had made (could have traded the bottle for half a dozen good amber Lightnings). I turned around just in time to see the new owner putting the flask into his shopping bag. 

 You would think that I had learned a lesson? Nope![&o] I did it again a couple of weeks ago.
 George


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 18, 2012)

OK, George, look me up, Susan and I have a table, so please DO look me up. I will bring the jar for you.
 Bill


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 19, 2012)

Bill, I will see you early Saturday morning. George


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 23, 2012)

The jar that Bill had for me is a half gallon wax sealer with the lettering filled in to allow the production of generic jars and extend the life of a good mold.

 Thank you Bill. 

 I think that the mold was originally for the WESTERN/PRIDE/patentdates jar. The lettering was removed and they quit "pinching" the wax seal channel to produce this jar. RB#2944-1 is my guess. The mold maker did a very good job of obliterating the letters.

 I am posting a picture but the jar will need to be polished inside, to remove some light stain, prior to display.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

I found this one just the other day, are you still looking for them?


----------



## georgeoj (May 14, 2012)

Hi Jay, Yes, I am looking for very crude fruit jars. The jar that you have is certainly crude with the apparent swirling. This is a product/packers jar rather than a fruit jar, however. The type of jar that I collect is one that was designed for home canning either originally or after the contents were used. Thank you for asking. George


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 14, 2012)

Not sure if this fits your definition of crude but I figured I'd throw it up there for you. It is smooth on the outside and rippled and twisted on the inside. Almost makes me go cross-eyed lol. I keep trying to touch the ripples from the outside cause it looks like they are there. For all I know this may be common on the era jar though. Figured I'd share.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 14, 2012)

2


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 14, 2012)

3


----------



## georgeoj (May 14, 2012)

I would call the wave like condition on your jar crudity. It is fairly common on Ball jars of this era. This waviness, by itself, is not sufficient crudity for me to put one in my collection.  I am looking for a Ball Mason with substantial crudity. Very intense whittle seems to be hard to find in these jars as well. 
 I would love to find a Ball Mason that looks like this 1858 MASON'S which has such hard whittle that you have trouble seeing (and photographing) the strong, multiple swirls that circle the jar.[8D]
 George


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 14, 2012)

Very cool jar. I'll keep an eye out. I do have a wax sealer that has that orange peel finish you describe but it has a quarter of the lip chipped off []


----------



## georgeoj (May 15, 2012)

A very good auction today! I picked up several items, including some nice jars. I will post a picture of the stoneware wax sealer elsewhere on the forum. The one thing that kept me there all day was just one jar. This is a quart, clear, snowflake (Tudor rose) reverse jar that is extremely crude. The jar is covered with (80%) a light orange peel surface. The mold seams are pushed in at three places on one side and two places on the other. The emblem area is pushed flat. These features are all secondary to the top of the jar. This one must have been taken out of the mold much too soon. The threaded section is pushed down on one side so that the top of the lid is very slanted. I almost forgot the long narrow bubble that runs thru the lettering on the front.[8D]George


----------



## georgeoj (May 15, 2012)

here is another pic.


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2012)

One knockout jar after another, sir! 

 I can see where that would grab your attention. I'm glad you were successfull.

 Would you call this lop-topped?


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 24, 2012)

Saw this in an auction from another post here on the boards. Last Jar on the page may interest you.

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/catalog.asp?catid=147


----------



## jonahtroy (May 27, 2012)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Very-crude-mason/m-520583/tm.htm


----------



## georgeoj (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Steve. I always watch the Greg Spurgeon auctions. Most of the time, I can not compete with the deep pocketed folks who bid on the ones that I want. Once in a while, every couple of auctions, I can pick one up there. George


----------



## jonahtroy (May 29, 2012)

any interest in mine?

 I'm asking for much..


----------



## jonahtroy (May 29, 2012)

lol, not asking for much =)


----------



## georgeoj (May 30, 2012)

Your's is a nice crude jar. I do have similar jars in my collection and will not need to add more. The focus of my efforts now are to add extremely crude or very odd jars as replacements for crude to very crude examples that I have on the shelf. George


----------



## georgeoj (May 30, 2012)

A new one[]. The line of glass is inside the jar and is nearly sharp enough to cut your finger in spots. There are also some bubbles and light swirls.
 George


----------



## Plumbata (May 30, 2012)

Good stuff, your newest addition is pretty wild!

 I like your collecting focus, nice niche to work in. Do you happen to have any pictures of your display(s) floating around?


----------



## jonahtroy (May 30, 2012)

ok then []. I picked it up for 2$, and since i dont collect jars i figured i would pick it up for someone who does and let it go for pretty cheap. Good luck on you quest []


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a near current picture of my crude jar collection[8D]. The size of the collection is not likely to increase. When I am able to find a jar that is more crude than any similar jar in the collection, a jar will be replaced. I started this collection (with the exception of four jars) within the last year. Part of the idea behind this posting has been about showing new collectors that you do not have to spend a lot of money to have a nice collection. The AVERAGE price paid is just under $30. If I remove the four jars that I paid the most for, the average drops to just over $20.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 9, 2012)

A couple of new ones. The picture does not show how extreme the whittling is on the PORCELAIN LINED. It matches, or surpasses, the next best one in the collection. It has some nice bubbles as well. The smooth lip MASON'S is, now, the most distorted jar in the collection. The jar must have been too hot when it was released, or PULLED, from the mold. The result is the pushed in sides and an oval mouth. There is also considerable swirling and clear evidence of scratching in the mold. Someone must have hidden this one in their lunch bucket and carried it home. There is no chance of getting a lid to go on. [8D][][]
 George


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-MASON-NOV...aultDomain_0&hash=item2a1ec2137f#ht_500wt_950


----------

